# Petco's shipment. WOAH.



## gidgeystartedit (Nov 13, 2011)

So, I went to Petco today (It's my b-day ).. and THEY HAD PLAKATS.
PLAKATS. (I spelled that right?) They had bettas that looked like AquaBid bettas, I was like DROOOOOOOOLING. I WANT THEM SO BAD.
They had a white one with a little red on him (reminded me of my betta)!
They had some blues that faded down to white on the tips... SO PRETTY. Ten dollars a piece, but I would sooooo do it... I've got enough money. They had CTs, ALOT of VT's, Plakats, and even HM's I think... . I'm gonna try to get one.


----------



## LionCalie (Sep 24, 2011)

I love Plakats (yep you spelt it right), they have always been a favorite of mine. 
The Petco's around here usually have some really nice one's too. 

I hope you can get one!


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

$10 is pretty cheap for us, our VT's are $7, CT is $17 and anything else is $23  Get one, Plakats are awesome. I wish they had them here.


----------



## Super Sly (Oct 19, 2011)

They had some at my local petco last time I was there but they were all either dead or not what I was looking for. Either pk or hmpk is my next venture i want one soo bad lol. I often see bettas I want so bad but I either don't have room for them or i don't have money for them. Every time I go to a pet store I want to get a new fish or tank.


----------



## steftravels (Dec 1, 2011)

Sorry to be off topic. but $20+ for a betta at the pet store? Yikes!!! I thought $10 was alot!


----------



## LionCalie (Sep 24, 2011)

I spent $20 on my Halfmoon King Betta, Brutus, at Petco. Worth every penny! Not just because he is so handsome, haha, but he has a great personality and has been the picture of good health.


----------



## RichardA (Dec 2, 2011)

The chain stores are getting more and more desired types in every shipment.

The PS near me has Dragon Plakats......just waiting on the right one to catch my eye.....LOL


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

my lfs has a trio of halfmoon plakats.... 40 each.

The only other time I've seen a plakat, he was mislabled as a female, and there were a few of them.


----------



## gidgeystartedit (Nov 13, 2011)

Our VT's are only $3... 
7 is alot. I got my crowntail at Wal-mart...I think he was five, I can't remember.


----------



## Irish Dancing Man (Jan 9, 2011)

At my Local petstore, they have a Place called "Betta Land" its a section of JUST BETTA FISH!! They have every kind and Color I could imagine. To only problem is, with their own little section, theres about 75 of them..... Most probably die before they are bought. :s


----------



## gidgeystartedit (Nov 13, 2011)

I got a delta!!!
He's red, he'll be in his tank soon, I upload pics soon!!


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

i was tempted recently also with an LPS. there was a VT much like my DT in the avatar. the body was peach and had the faint colors of the fins starting. i would've taken him had i not recently purchased a CT in the past week. 

Betta are reasonably priced locally VT are $6, CT are $10. HM and DT are different from the 2 shops ranging from $10 to $26 at the other LPS. id never get DT or HM from the one LPS when a 5 minute drive saves me $15 for the same tail type. as far as other tail types go, which ever looks nicer goes for choice locally.


----------



## gidgeystartedit (Nov 13, 2011)

Most VT's here are a dollar - most of our stores are packed with VT's. 
Ah-hah. I'm laughing so hard!!! I got my friend into bettas!! She got one and now she's thinking about dividing... LOL.


----------



## Jodah (Nov 15, 2011)

I too have been impressed with the types and colors of betta's available at my nearest petco. VT's are 4 bucks, CT's are like 6 bucks. The HM's are the money, they're around 9-12 bucks a pop. The females are what I've been staring at lately, lot's of CT and HM females, with very pretty coloration. they're only 3 bucks.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

RichardA said:


> The chain stores are getting more and more desired types in every shipment.
> 
> The PS near me has Dragon Plakats......just waiting on the right one to catch my eye.....LOL


I was so happy to see Petsmart get plakats and halfmoons. This time last year I never would have thought I'd have 2 plakats and 2 halfmoons.


----------



## gidgeystartedit (Nov 13, 2011)

Muahaha. While I was talking on the phone with my friend (the one I got addicted) last night... I told her about Aquabid...
Now she's drooling over bettas...
Today I saw DRAGONSCALES at my local Petsmart, the one I chose to not go to. I also saw a pretty tan VT.
Females went back to $3, they used to be 1.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

steftravels said:


> Sorry to be off topic. but $20+ for a betta at the pet store? Yikes!!! I thought $10 was alot!


Actually... it's $23 for a Dragon VT  The Double tails and CT's are $17. Our female VT's are $7 too


----------



## Brian10962001 (Nov 1, 2011)

The Petco in Greenwood Indiana by the Hooters has several HMPK dragon scale bettas right now. I'll post pics in a second.
Sorry for the pic quality guys, they looked ok on the phone's little screen but pretty bad in person. The one that looks like an Aripaima I think has a spinal issue, or he's just skinny. He has been there for a few months now, SUPER tough fish I'm tempted to buy him every time I go there


----------



## Marvelous (Oct 27, 2011)

I went into that petco today Brian. They FINALLY had CT females and that big silver male was gone, I assume someone bought him because he was marked down 50%. I would have taken him if he were still there


----------



## Brian10962001 (Nov 1, 2011)

The fourth one over in the pics!?!?!? NO! I seriously drove up there to eat at Hooters yesterday but Petco was closed, we got there at like 9:10. I finally said I was going to buy him. That makes me sad. Did they have the rest of the dragon scale HMPKs I was talking about?


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Really? My petco has only had VT and baby bettas and 2 or so females. They are all blue or red. Walmart, on the other hand, when they get in a shipment they can rival AB bettas for colors. Key words being "when they get a shipment".


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i'll never forget the HMPKDT i saw, my first trip to PetCo. he was stunning, and i wish i'd had the money to get him!

his body was the color of lemon meringue.... then, he had sky blue dragon scales, but they didn't cover him all the way, like a true dragon would. he was just so amazingly beautiful. i want one just like him one day. :U


----------



## Marvelous (Oct 27, 2011)

Brian10962001 said:


> The fourth one over in the pics!?!?!? NO! I seriously drove up there to eat at Hooters yesterday but Petco was closed, we got there at like 9:10. I finally said I was going to buy him. That makes me sad. Did they have the rest of the dragon scale HMPKs I was talking about?


Yep that guy was gone. They had everybody else and then some. Including an orange delta that was awesome. I'm sure I'll pop in on my way home from work tomorrow and see if they replaced him


----------



## gidgeystartedit (Nov 13, 2011)

Our Walmart carries VTs and CTs... I got my CT from the back of the rack.


----------

